# [GEN] Charity worker describes rabid dog attack - Telegraph.co.uk



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7i-0&fd=R&url=http://www.javno.com/en/world/clanak.php%3Fid%3D143680&cid=1210642010&ei=Bo0jSKy0LYzs8wSq6tzvBg&usg=AFrqEzfuWA4baYSg9pHw964B-S5yXH-DjQ"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=Xl0pYJgxaN0J&imgurl=www.javno.com/slike/slike_3/r1/g2008/m04/y169996911029825.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>Javno.hr</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-0&fd=R&url=http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml%3Fxml%3D/news/2008/04/26/nrabies426.xml&cid=1210642010&ei=Bo0jSKy0LYzs8wSq6tzvBg&usg=AFrqEzdzXe00uodzbJmjIUmUvb1e-46ocA">Charity worker describes rabid <b>dog attack</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Telegraph.co.uk, United Kingdom -</font> <nobr>Apr 26, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By Natalie Paris A social worker has said she is feeling well after being bitten by a rabid dog she helped rescue from Sri Lanka. <b>...</b></font><br><font size=-1><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-1&fd=R&url=http://www.inthenews.co.uk/news/health/autocodes/autocodes/sri-lanka/three-people-getting-treatment-rabies-after-dog-attack-%241220369.htm&cid=1210642010&ei=Bo0jSKy0LYzs8wSq6tzvBg&usg=AFrqEzdfgiukWut6CYpEEDAYLfIHUm989Q">Three people getting treatment for rabies after <b>dog attack</b></a> <font size=-1 color=#6f6f6f><nobr>InTheNews.co.uk</nobr></font></font><br><font class=p size=-1><a class=p href=http://www.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&ie=ISO-8859-1&ncl=1210642010><nobr>all 319 news articles</nobr></a></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

